# Langsames Sterben des Bergwerk-Forum



## Nomercy (7. April 2005)

Wie soll es denn jetzt weitergehen? Das ist doch hier im Hersteller-Forum die  hautnah spürbare Endzeitstimmung einer Marke. Einfach nur bitter.
P.S.: Sorry für das neue Negativthema.


----------



## locationmaster (8. April 2005)

ich glaube ich bringe mich um - ohne bw hat das leben keinen sinn mehr. 

... dummerweise hatte es vorher auch keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunusbiker (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

ist doch verständlich; der Kater nach einem solchem Desaster ist ganz normal!!!!!

Die Leuet werden jetzt abwarten um zu sehen was passiert.

Ich habe mich sehr lange mit Beiträgen zurück gehalten, weil mir bei Einigen die Galle hochgekommen ist. 
In vielen Beiträgen konnte man die Dummheit der Menschen gut erkennen; was hier im Forum an Rufmord betrieben wurde, war meiner Meinung nach ein zusätzlicher Sargnagel für Bergwerk. 

Kleingeister mussten ja unbedingt schreiben, dass BW die Rahmen wegen ******* nicht vom Lackierer zurück bekommt. 
Leider haben viele nicht begriffen, dass Bergwerk kein Großunternehmen war und daher nicht fü alle Firmensegmente eine eigene Abteilung bereitstellen kann. Ich finde, dass BW das auch nie von sich behauptet hat.

Ich finde das alles sehr traurig und möchte mich auf diesem Weg bei Toni und Stefan für den Support und die netten Telefongespräche bedanken.


----------



## onkel_willi (8. April 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch verständlich; der Kater nach einem solchem Desaster ist ganz normal!!!!!
> 
> ...



da hast du 100% recht. paar kommentare zu den cheetah bikes hier waren auch überflüssig.

ciao

onkel


----------



## Brägel (8. April 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch verständlich; der Kater nach einem solchem Desaster ist ganz normal!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ja, die armen tun mir auch wirklich Leid. Auch, dass sie meinem Rahmen falsch berechnet haben und es nie für nötig befanden mal auf Briefe und E-Mails zu antworten kann ich total verstehen. Dass ich der Dumme bin, ist wirklich kein Problem.  Nur hoffentlich kommt bald jemand zum Trösten nach Pforzheim


----------



## locationmaster (9. April 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Nur hoffentlich kommt bald jemand zum Trösten nach Pforzheim



wohnst du etwa in pforzheim    trost scheinst du ja zu brauchen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. April 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch verständlich; der Kater nach einem solchem Desaster ist ganz normal!!!!!
> 
> ...



@ onkel_willi
Ok, Du hast recht ! Bzgl. der Aussagen zu Cheetah-Bikes war ich event. Emotional angestochen. Ok gehört hier eigentlich nicht wirklich hin. Sorry !  
Ich weiß um dies zu berichtigen, die ersten Cheetah-Rahmen zu denen der angesprochene gehörte, wurde nicht bei BERGWERK geschweißt.


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. April 2005)

... wir nennen einfach den Laden in 'Irrenhaus' um und damit sind wir wieder auf der sicheren Seite ...


----------



## Fettkloß (10. April 2005)

oder mann nennt das forum "hersteller die es einmal gab " oder "bikes aus omas zeiten" oder "titanic bikes" oder "bikes missing in action" oder "undertaker bikes" - bisschen phantasie is halt gefragt


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. April 2005)

Oder wir schreiben eine Firmen-Saga: "Döner Bikes - Oder wie man seinen Sportwagen über eine Premiummarke finanziert"

Untertitel: Schneller Reibach und die Illusion beim Kunden


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. April 2005)

@ Eisenfaust

schade das Du dich nicht zu unserem Treffen angemeldet hast. Würde mich gerne mit Dir über Binärsysteme bezogen auf die Einsteinsche Quantentechnologie im Hinblick auf den Omegapunkt und dessen Verschiebung auf der Zeitachse diskutieren.
Selbstverständlich erst nach einem halben Dutzend "Tannenzäpfle" damit wir uns auch gegenseitig verstehen. Wobei das fehlende Verständnis zu Beginn auf meiner Seite liegen würde.

Wie gesagt schade....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (10. April 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch verständlich; der Kater nach einem solchem Desaster ist ganz normal!!!!!
> 
> ...




ich bin nicht der Meinung, daß auf dem Bikemarkt nur für die Großen Platz sein soll, aber wenn die Bikes schon so teuer verkauft werden, darf ich doch erwarten, daß Garantie und Service gewährleistet sind, so wie das bei Rädern aus Großproduktion der Fall ist. Ich will doch nicht nur für den Namen bezahlen. Aus dem Kontakt, den ich wegen Anfragen zu den Rädern mit Bergwerk hatte, sprach einfache Kundenverachtung. Bergwerk tot? mir egal!


----------



## Fettkloß (10. April 2005)

> Würde mich gerne mit Dir über Binärsysteme bezogen auf die Einsteinsche Quantentechnologie im Hinblick auf den Omegapunkt und dessen Verschiebung auf der Zeitachse diskutieren.




aha - ich schlussfolgere : bei der wortwahl musst du jetzt schon voll sein


----------

